# What does my horse look like to you?



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

She looks like she might be a cute HUS or WP, but I would really have to see her move...

She looks so young!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^I have pics of her on the lunge line if you want... haha thanks, we get that a lot with her  Especially at gymkhanas.


----------



## ShinaKonga (Jun 24, 2010)

She looks like she bears a strong resemblance to a member of the equine family to me.


----------



## palmettogirl915 (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd have to see how she moves before I could tell you what I think she would be good at.

She looks like a very nice mare though, especially for her age! A few things conformation-wise: her neck is a _little, tiny bit_ thin. That could be due to her age and could be build up with the right kind of exercise and by asking her to collect up (again, I haven't see her move). Also, and this is going off of the one conformation picture, her front legs angle a bit back instead of coming straight down from her shoulder. If you look at her back legs, the are not coming straight down from the hip. Her leg line seems to be doing ok until it gets to her hock and then it angles forward. That could be due just as much to age as it is to her natural conformation.

Otherwise, she has lovely muscle build, weight, and coat for a horse her age, and a lovely head and alert expression.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

What a sweet girl! Also, I _love _the halter! I have the same one for my mare, only in forest green...... Very nice photos!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ShinaKonga said:


> She looks like she bears a strong resemblance to a member of the equine family to me.


 HAHA, good to know, thanks!  


palmettogirl915 said:


> I'd have to see how she moves before I could tell you what I think she would be good at.
> 
> She looks like a very nice mare though, especially for her age! A few things conformation-wise: her neck is a _little, tiny bit_ thin. That could be due to her age and could be build up with the right kind of exercise and by asking her to collect up (again, I haven't see her move). Also, and this is going off of the one conformation picture, her front legs angle a bit back instead of coming straight down from her shoulder. If you look at her back legs, the are not coming straight down from the hip. Her leg line seems to be doing ok until it gets to her hock and then it angles forward. That could be due just as much to age as it is to her natural conformation.
> 
> Otherwise, she has lovely muscle build, weight, and coat for a horse her age, and a lovely head and alert expression.


 I'm not sure how I'd be able to get a video up of her moving since I don't have youtube or anything but I have quite a few pictures of her on the lunge line if you'd like I can post them.
Yeah I've just gotten her back to collecting. She was a lesson horse for years before I started leasing her (she got completely sick of it and started to get a bad attitude towards the little kids. She's too forward.) last year and so she wasn't used to collecting. I'm working on that now, so far it's getting better 
Thank you 


Northernstar said:


> What a sweet girl! Also, I _love _the halter! I have the same one for my mare, only in forest green...... Very nice photos!


 haha thanks! I just recently got a red halter and it looks even better on her, anyways again, thanks


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

So lots of you have been requesting her movements..I don't have any way to post videos, but I have two pictures of her on the lungeline. I'll be lunging a lot this winter so I'll get more pics and some of her canter as well (these two are walk/trot). 
I also have a couple pics that I'm posting of me riding her. Just to show her collection and all that stuff. The english ones where I'm wearing a pale pink shirt is at a show in September. More coming in my next post


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

So more pictures..
1. I'm not an expirienced jumper clearly haha but anyways, I've jumped 2'3" with her before and she could go higher but I've only jumped a little so I didn't even try to go higher.

2. This is my western trot from the front view

3. ..and from the side

4. I wish I had a better picture of the gymkhana side of my horse but this is from a gymkhana. In January I'll have more gymkhana pics probably but for now that's all I've got...She's completely insane though, I'm telling you!

5. Last but not least, the spook-free side of my horse.

Let me know what you'd like to see! I do bareback with her as well.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Alright, so finally I have a video for you guys! I was just lunging Cheyenne a bit walk/trot/canter. Hopefully it works for you guys!
Anyways, now you can actually answer my question haha


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

She looks good for her age!

She has a very long back. This makes it next to impossible for her to track up and get her back end underneath her.


----------



## paint_girl08 (Sep 15, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^Thanks 
Alwaysbehind- that would make it hard for her to collect right? Like is that what you mean? Because she is hard to collect, she doesn't like it.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She's absolutely lovely! she's in such great shape for a 24 year old gal. I would have never guessed. To me she looks like a quarter horse, probably one that would have come with racing lines, because of how refined she is.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> She's absolutely lovely! she's in such great shape for a 24 year old gal. I would have never guessed. To me she looks like a quarter horse, probably one that would have come with racing lines, because of how refined she is.


 haha thank you, her owner and I (I lease her) have worked hard to make her in better shape since she was bought (she did the weight and I did the muscle haha).
Racing lines would make sense, she's very fast, I barrel race her and gymkhana her every two months or so. We don't know anything about the first 22 years of her life, but we think she was a lesson/trail horse because we had to introduce her to barrel racing and all. She also doesn't like collection as I mentioned before, we think because her mouth was pulled on a lot as a lesson horse or something.
Anyways, thank you


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

So I have a video i'd like to share because it's sooo cute! It might help you guys see her move as well. ANyway, I threw her in the arena and chased her around a bit and here's what happened, it was so cute!
YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

She looks freaking PHENONMINAL for her age! Wow!


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

she's looking great for 24!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot! We're very proud of her! And I learned the other week that she may be older than 24 as well as we don't have her papers. The vet guesses she's from 24-31 years old! SHe's still got it too, I'm taking her to a gymkhana this weekend and so far we're beating everyone at the barn!


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, I've been lurking for a while, but this is my first post. I think your mare would make a really cute open W/P horse. She has a very nice top line and a cute jog and lope. From the pictures you have above, it looks like you have a lot of fun with her, which is wonderful. Have fun and let us know which direction you end up going.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^Welcome 

Thanks, I've done WP with her many times, she isn't bad  The problem is that she doesn't respond well when I go one-handed so it's hard to collect her and all that. We're going to work on it though when show season comes up in March 

Update: Just did a gymkhana on Sunday with Cheyenne, I'm so proud of her, she was listening VERY well and we were really working as a team  Got two seconds, two thirds and a fourth  Here's a video of some of our events:




_

New video: Chasing Cheyenne around the arena:-


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

Update: went to another gymkhana yesterday. This gymkhana had an event where therre was a jump in the middle of a pattern that we had to go over. It was only crossrails that were only acouple inches off the ground.
So we went through the poles, jumped over the jump and she jumped about a foot like I expected her to, turned around the barrel and we had to go over the jump again...so I went into two-point expecting her to do another foot high jump or so but this time she LEAPED over it and threw me off ballance and we were disqualified because we didn't finish the pattern as I was trying to get myselftogether back on my silly pony lol I was told afterwards that cheyenne jumped three feet high haha! That means that that was the highest I've ever jumped haha!
My friend's dadgot a video of it so maybe I can get a hold of it and show u guys sometime. I looked absolutely rediculous


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

She looks like she's got a pretty nice jog.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

It's not bad if you're rising to it, try sitting it and you're toast haha if you can sit Cheyenne's jog you can sit anything haha she extends and collects it quite nicely though, which is great


----------

